# Taurus TCP PT738 Questions/information.



## Pasaway (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, I'm a newbie to firearms. I have ordered a PT738, and I thought of creating a post to gather information on how to manipulate the direction of empty cases, especially those hitting back at the shooter.

What are the pros and cons of disabling the LCI, will it improve extraction function? 

Trigger information?

How strong are PT738 frames considering their polymer construction? Will they eventually crack say after firing about 1,000 rounds. Or are these polymers "tough as steel" or even tougher? Will the attached metal rail be the first to separate from the plastic frame?

Peter


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, OK. So what do you want to know?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I dunno: What's an "LCI"?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I find the only way to fire the gun is to activate the trigger.
I have no issues with that.



Steve M1911A1 said:


> I dunno: What's an "LCI"?


I think it meana the loaded chamber indicator although I can't see why you would want to disable it.

I have not heard any bad things about the extraction ability of the weapon as is?

There are literally millions of polymer guns in use today many with many many thousands of rounds through them. I would not worry alot about the frame it will last!

RCG


----------



## Pasaway (Mar 7, 2011)

*Taurus TCP PT738 polymer frame*



recoilguy said:


> There are literally millions of polymer guns in use today many with many many thousands of rounds through them. I would not worry alot about the frame it will last!
> 
> RCG


That's quite reassuring. Thanks!


----------

